# Google to acquire Motorola Mobility for $12.5bn



## Lazy Llama (Aug 15, 2011)

> *Combination will Supercharge Android, Enhance Competition, and Offer Wonderful User Experiences*
> 
> *MOUNTAIN VIEW, CA and LIBERTYVILLE, IL – AUGUST 15, 2011* – Google Inc. (NASDAQ: GOOG) and Motorola Mobility Holdings, Inc. (NYSE: MMI) today announced that they have entered into a definitive agreement under which Google will acquire Motorola Mobility for $40.00 per share in cash, or a total of about $12.5 billion, a premium of 63% to the closing price of Motorola Mobility shares on Friday, August 12, 2011. The transaction was unanimously approved by the boards of directors of both companies.
> The acquisition of Motorola Mobility, a dedicated Android partner, will enable Google to supercharge the Android ecosystem and will enhance competition in mobile computing. Motorola Mobility will remain a licensee of Android and Android will remain open. Google will run Motorola Mobility as a separate business.


http://investor.google.com/releases/2011/0815.html


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 15, 2011)

Android will remain open so I guess this won't worry HTC, Samsung, Sony etc who are all currently partnered with Google but competing with Motorola.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Android will remain open so I guess this won't worry HTC, Samsung, Sony etc who are all currently partnered with Google but competing with Motorola.


Google's own branded phones have already been made by HTC (G1) and Samsung (Nexus S) but this latest move looks good for competition.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 15, 2011)

The patent wars have begun.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 15, 2011)

I think this move looks good for the future of Android.


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, interesting move.  Now they have a hardware manufacturer under their belt, like Microsoft and of course Apple who do their own HD.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The patent wars have begun.


Begun? They've been going on for years!


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Android will remain open so I guess this won't worry HTC, Samsung, Sony etc who are all currently partnered with Google but competing with Motorola.



Dunno about that, I'd be a bit irritated if one of my platform partners suddenly decided to enter the same market. I'd expect there are quite a few people on the boards of HTC and Samsung who are pissed off at this news.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

grit said:


> Dunno about that, I'd be a bit irritated if one of my platform partners suddenly decided to enter the same market. I'd expect there are quite a few people on the boards of HTC and Samsung who are pissed off at this news.


You think so? Google has already released 'official' phones like the Nexus/S but that hasn't stopped other manufacturers shifting tons of Android handsets.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 15, 2011)

It'd be nice to see Google play fair and not give any preference to Motorola when it comes to Android development.
If it encourages other manufacturers and telcos to keep on the ball with Android updates (especially for older handsets) it'll definitely be a good thing.


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2011)

editor said:


> You think so? Google has already released 'official' phones like the Nexus/S but that hasn't stopped other manufacturers shifting tons of Android handsets.



Yes the Nexus shifted units for their partners, this is direct competition, a completely different matter.

Edit: I certainly dont expect anyone to publicly say they are pissed off, any half decent PR rep wouldnt let that happen.


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> It'd be nice to see Google play fair and not give any preference to Motorola when it comes to Android development.
> If it encourages other manufacturers and telcos to keep on the ball with Android updates (especially for older handsets) it'll definitely be a good thing.



Wouldn't imagine any preference will be given, its open source after all. The moto handsets will just be the google vision, ala the Nexus line.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

grit said:


> Yes the Nexus shifted units for their partners, this is direct competition, a completely different matter.



Google has "doubly assured the Android public that the next Nexus device coming from Google will not necessarily be a Motorola device, and that Motorola “will be part of that bidding process” but will not necessarily be a certain lock-in."

http://androidcommunity.com/motorola-remains-independent-no-necessary-nexus-in-future-20110815/


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Google has "doubly assured the Android public that the next Nexus device coming from Google will not necessarily be a Motorola device, and that Motorola “will be part of that bidding process” but will not necessarily be a certain lock-in."
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/motorola-remains-independent-no-necessary-nexus-in-future-20110815/



So? All their othet handsets will be! In addition the nexus brand is probably the weakest in android


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/15/google_motorola_the_poker_chip_that_cant_be_redeemed/


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/15/google_motorola_the_poker_chip_that_cant_be_redeemed/


I'm finding quite a few of the reader comments to be rather more informed and illuminating, to be honest.

Is Android's UI really a "blatant rip" of the iPhone? Or perhaps he was confusing it with Apple's blatant rip off of Android's notification system?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The patent wars have begun.



Funny how Google called Apple pathetic for doing exactly what they're doing.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Funny how Google called Apple pathetic for doing exactly what they're doing.


Which rival products are Google currently blocking across Europe?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

Not the point, they complained bitterly about playing the business game with patents and lo and behold they're ok with doing it too. Just goes to show, businesses will say any old shit to get or keep your money.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not the point, they complained bitterly about playing the business game with patents and lo and behold they're ok with doing it too. Just goes to show, businesses will say any old shit to get or keep your money.


Well I suppose they could have just refused to have got involved and let the likes of Apple eventually sue them into oblivion. How much money do you give Google, by the way?


----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2011)

Article on ft.com about Motorola mobility being major us cable set top box manufacturer


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2011)

gosub said:


> Article on ft.com about Motorola mobility being major us cable set top box manufacturer


That's one of the really big battlegrounds coming up.


----------

